
To compete with Silicon Valley, European startups need to grow fast – Techworld - chocksy
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/573353/compete-silicon-valley-european-startups-need-grow-fast/
======
gamechangr
The point about Europe not being one market is spot on.

I wish the author could find better examples for large tech companies than
what he listed. Spotify works, but not many have heard of Just Eat, and Skype
is owned by Ebay in SF.

